# Using adult pigeons to feed fledgling?



## m-sb (May 1, 2012)

*delete*

delete please


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

At this age the mother doesn't sit anymore on the babies at night and it's the father that takes over feeding them, so it's probably him you see.

Keep feeding the parents the dove seed, but check the baby's crop, for example in the evening when you take him inside, if you can't feel seeds in his crop, he might not get enough food and you could feed him some frozen peas and corn thawed in warm water. It's easier than the syringe method, but you must be sure that the baby is at least 15 days old, otherwise he may not be able to digest peas and corn.





(Not all pigeons are so tame as the one in that video, you may have to wrap him in a towel and also to push the peas into his throat)

He'd probably be alright on the balcony during the night too, but I can understand you taking him in. Just don't keep him too warm at night, a big temperature drop from inside to outside might be even worse for him than staying all the time on the balcony.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well....*don't* stop worrying...if a hawk killed one baby, then just because you frightened him away doesn't mean he will not be back. personally...I would take the baby in and handfeed peas and corn for the next 6 weeks, then do a quick soft release.

The hawk could come back, as a matter of fact I will say he is likely still scoping out the balcony now. Once they find a lunchbox...they do not just leave it after being scared away once....

Thanks for caring, BTW !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just to add that Jaye is right. If the hawk had luck securing a meal there once, he will be back. If you haven't seen him again, then maybe he has been having luck elsewhere. But when he doesn't, he will remember where he got the free lunch. They are very persistent.


----------

